# Reverse mask



## Kate75 (Nov 16, 2016)

Is my Holly (six months old) a reverse mask? 

I had never heard of this expression until recently and then when I googled i found a few GSD's that look like her!


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Yep. A rather faded mask, but that is a reverse mask.

Here's my Tasha, who had a reverse mask. Oops...how do I resize that?? :surprise:


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

This one shows the mask better. She was 12 years old, and we were in the middle of a VERY strenuous hike on a hot day in August. (We were told it was a nice, easy hike...  )

Miss you, sweetheart...


----------



## Kate75 (Nov 16, 2016)

Oh she was just beautiful! Thank you for showing me your pics! So sorry that she's no longer with us!

I'd never heard of the expression before but people keep asking me if Holly is part husky or collie so I decided to research her markings and stumbled across the reverse mask!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I'd never heard of the expression before but people keep asking me if Holly is part husky or collie so I decided to research her markings and stumbled across the reverse mask''

I wouldn't call it reverse mask - your cute pup has a lot of "bright" (white) fading pigment --


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

this is a reverse mask Jecko vom Parchimer Land
http://parchimer-land.homepage.t-online.de/jecko234.JPG

You can see the very good pigmentatiion on both sire and dam -- there is NO colour fading 

I had one very similar - Carmspack Boot Camp -- sired by Grando Mecklenburger Buffel and out of Tetley

Carmspack Mocca Yeulett

there is information on the dam's line - just never entered into the data base .

in that litter there were solid blacks (police dog Keno) , black sables (Mokka) and black and tan (law enforcement dog Petro)

no colour fading --


----------



## Jonathan H. Gilbert (Mar 17, 2017)

I was told my boy has a reversed mask.


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

Leo has a reverse mask that has faded over the years. She used to have a lot more black.

2017-1-20 Leo Birthday DSC_0426 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr


----------



## Venus694 (Aug 10, 2017)

Your dog is my dog's twin omg! So adorable. I just refer to her as "maskless"


----------

